# Echolot fürs Ufer



## Evilduke (16. März 2005)

Petri Heil !!!!

Mein erster Beitrag und ich hoffe mir kann man helfen ???
Will mir ein echolot zulegen, da ich aber kein boot besitze bin ich auf das ufer angewiesen hier in Berlin.
Daher meine frage, gibt es echolote die für das ufer Angeln geeignet ist ???
habe schon viel von den smartcast echoloten gehört, allerdings wäre mir wichtig das dieses gerät auch die fische bzw. die grösse anzeigt. Da ich mich in diesem bereich überhaupt nicht auskenne hoffe ich doch auf gute tipps und ratschläge !!!

Habe das Cuda 168 im auge oder halt eines von den smartcast echoloten.

Für alle antworten schonmal im vorraus ein dickes dankeschön

MFG
Evilduke


----------



## ex-elbangler (16. März 2005)

*AW: Echolot fürs Ufer*

Erstmal Herzlich Willkommen hier im Board und viel Spass mit uns.


Hier wird Dir sicherlich geholfen.

Ich kanns leider nicht.


----------



## mad (17. März 2005)

*AW: Echolot fürs Ufer*

Hi,
spar dir das Geld wenn du vom Ufer aus ein echolot benutzen willst.
das ist sinnlos,und zum smartcast ist meine meinung das es ein schönes spielzeug ist aber mehr nicht.wenn du was erkennen willst dann brauchst du ein boot und ein gutes echolot.
fische zu 99% nur vom boot aus mit echo aber da gehts mir mehr wie tief ist es und wo sind kanten und löcher.

gruß mad


----------



## Nick_A (17. März 2005)

*AW: Echolot fürs Ufer*

Hi Evilduke #h

herzlich willkommen hier im Forum! :m

Zum Smartcast gibt es hier im AB schon seeehr, seeeeeeeeehr, seeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeehr viele Berichte und Threads. Nutze doch die Suchfunktion und gebe da mal das Wort "smartcast" ein! 

Ich kann hierbei der Meinung von mad nicht so ganz zustimmen  auch einige andere Boardies sind ganz zufrieden mit den Teilchen...vom Ufer aus ist das schon ganz ok. 

Klar, daß ein "richtiges" Echolot (zum Fischen vom Boot aus) noch wesentlich bessere (und immer) ein Ergebnis liefert...aber das war ja auch nicht unbedingt Deine Frage,oder?  :m

Grüßle #h
Robert


----------



## Nick_A (17. März 2005)

*AW: Echolot fürs Ufer*



			
				Evilduke schrieb:
			
		

> Will mir ein echolot zulegen, da ich aber kein boot besitze bin ich auf das ufer angewiesen hier in Berlin.
> Daher meine frage, gibt es echolote die für das ufer Angeln geeignet ist ???




@mad #h

guck mal hier....das ist doch eindeutig, oder? Mußt ihm nicht gleich ein ganzes Boot, mit Echolot, Anhänger, Stellplatz, etc. verkaufen, wenn er vom Ufer aus fischen möchte. 

Ausserdem würde ich das Fischen vom Ufer aus auch nicht als "sinnlos" bezeichnen  :q

Grüßle #h
Robert


----------



## Murphy88 (17. März 2005)

*AW: Echolot fürs Ufer*



Hallo und willkommen !

Da ich ebenfalls über eine Anschaffung des Smartcast nachdenke, hier meine Meinung:

Bis auf eine Ausnahme erfüllen alle Geräte folgenden Zweck: Ich kann mir einen Überblick über das Gelände unter Wasser verschaffen, ohne das Gewässer mit dem Boot abfahren zu müssen. Der Arbeitsbereich in der Tiefe liegt bei normalen Verhältnissen zwischen 1 und mindestens 20 m. Problematisch ist Wind und die damit verbundene Wellenbildung – da ist es schnell vorbei. Der Geber ist samt Batterie eingekapselt und hält 400 Betriebsstunden. Ungünstig ist hier, daß der Geber danach neu gekauft werden muß ( ca. 30 Euro, allerdings gibt es auch schon Anleitungen, wonach man mit etwas handwerklichen Geschick auch selbst die Batterie wechseln kann ). Ebenfalls ungünstig ist, daß es keine Graustufen gibt und die Fischerkennung kann wahrscheinlich nicht als solche bezeichnet werden. Wenn ich jedoch mit diesen Einschränkungen leben kann, habe ich ab ca. 125 Euro den eingangs genannten Zweck erfüllt.

Die erwähnte Ausnahme ( und damit mein Favorit ) ist das neue Smartcast RF15. Dieses verfügt über ein annehmbares Display mit 160 x 132 Pixeln und hat 4 Graustufen. Somit wird auch die Struktur des Bodens aufgelöst. Gleichzeitig erhalte ich auch noch die Wassertemperatur. Auch der Geber wurde verbessert und hält nun 500 Betriebsstunden. All das hat natürlich seinen Preis: In Deutschland momentan ca. 260 Euro, im Vergleich dazu USA : 110 Euro http://www.onlinemarine.com/cgi-local/SoftCart.exe/online_superstore/electronics/fishfinders/humminbird_smartcast_rf15.htm?L+scstore+pkvw9078ff548754+1111075998

Hier noch ein Link zur Gegenüberstellung der neuen Modelle:

http://www.mosella-team.de/ausloten_war_gestern.htm

Ansonsten Google bemühen, da findest Du etliche Berichte von Besitzern der Geräte, deren Grundtenor überwiegend positiv ist.

Viele Grüße - Murphy88


----------



## mad (17. März 2005)

*AW: Echolot fürs Ufer*

Hi,
meine ja nicht das fischen vom ufer aus als sinnlos sondern fischen mit echolot vom ufer!!!
der smartcast kann nur fischsymbole anzeigen und keine sicheln und wer von echolots ahnung hat der weiß das es nicht immer fische sind.
wenn ich meins umschalte auf fischsymbole dann glaubt mann oft da ist alles voll fisch, geht mann auf sicheln dann sind alle fische weg.
darum ist der smartcast so ungenau.

gruß mad


----------



## Nick_A (17. März 2005)

*AW: Echolot fürs Ufer*

Hi mad #h

man soll das Smarcast auch nicht blind benutzen und nur auf die Fischsymbole achten, sondern wie tief das Gewässer an den jeweiligen Stellen ist, ob es Abbruchkanten / Hindernisse gibt, etc

Grüßle #h
Robert


----------



## mad (17. März 2005)

*AW: Echolot fürs Ufer*

Hi Nick A,
das ist richtig aber evilduke schrieb das ihm wichtig ist fische und die größe zu sehen und da ist dieses gerät bestimmt nicht dafür geeignet.

!!!! allerdings wäre mir wichtig das dieses gerät auch die fische bzw. die grösse anzeigt.!!!!

kaufe mir lieber was richtiges das auch geht,bevor mann viel Geld ausgibt und dann enttäuscht ist.ist meine meinung dazu.

mad


----------



## Evilduke (17. März 2005)

*AW: Echolot fürs Ufer*

Erstmal danke für die vielen antworten !!!


Habe mir jetzt das smartcast rf 15e angeschaut, und bin eigentlich zufrieden damit !!!

Meine frage aber ist ob dieses gerät denn wenigsten die fischgröße bzw. die genaue anzahl der fische anzeigt ???

Wenn nicht dann las ich es lieber, da ich kein geld rausschmeissen will.


MFG
Evilduke


----------



## Nick_A (17. März 2005)

*AW: Echolot fürs Ufer*

Hallo Evilduke #h

wie gesagt würde ich mich weniger auf die Fischanzeigen verlassen, sondern mehr auf die Tiefenanzeigen, Gewässerstrukturen, etc.! 

Und die genaue Anzahl an Fischen ?!?!?!?!?!? --> Zeig mir mal ein Echolot, das einem die genaue Anzahl an Fischen anzeigt (--> z.B. einen Rotaugenschwarm mit genau 19,5 Fischen) !  :q

Kleiner Tip...schau Dir lieber das Gerät mal genau an und frage doch Deinen Händler, ob er Dir mal ein Leihgerät für ein paar Stunden zur Verfügung stellt (einige Händler hier machen das gegen eine geringe Gebühr, welche bei Kauf aber wieder erstattet wird!).

Grüßle #h
Robert


----------



## mad (18. März 2005)

*AW: Echolot fürs Ufer*

Hi,
spar dir lieber das geld.das gerät zeigt dir fische an obwohl keine da sind.
viele meinen wer ein echo hat fangt mehr ist aber nicht so.
fische bei mir nur vom boot aus und habe auch echo drauf und weiß was sache ist.

ist mein rat und meine persönliche meinung dazu!!!!

gruß mad


----------



## Wedaufischer (18. März 2005)

*AW: Echolot fürs Ufer*

Nick_A hat vollkommen recht. Es kommt im Wesentlichen auf die Struktur und die Tiefe an. Dafür sind diese Geräte sicherlich ausreichend. Die Fischsymbole erzeugt das Programm welches im Echolot arbeitet und die können alles bedeuten, leider manchmal auch keinen Fisch, obwohl die Symbole angezeigt werden.


----------



## Thomas9904 (18. März 2005)

*AW: Echolot fürs Ufer*

Nennt mich technikfeindlich - ABER:
Lässt sich beim Uferangeln Tiefe und vor allem Untergrund/Struktur nicht wesentlich besser mit den alten Methoden wie Lotblei oder Kunstköder einfacher und vor allem auch genauer ermitteln???

Zudem haben viele Anlger schon ihre Schwierigkeiten mit der Analyse der Anzeige bei hochwertigen Echoloten.

Kann da ein Gerät ohne Graustufen und nur mit Fischsymbolen wirklich etwas bringen für den Angler vom Ufer?

Dafür über 125 Euro zu investieren halte ich persönlich nicht unbedingt für sinnvoll, dafür würde ich mir lieber ne Rute oder Rolle zulegen oder mein Kunstködersortiment erweitern.


----------



## mad (18. März 2005)

*AW: Echolot fürs Ufer*

Danke Thomas9904 ein echolot fürs uferangeln ist ein "schönes spielzeug" mehr nicht.
viele wollen es nicht glauben und kaufen sich eins und sind danach entäuscht.

mad


----------



## Nick_A (18. März 2005)

*AW: Echolot fürs Ufer*



			
				Thomas9904 schrieb:
			
		

> Nennt mich technikfeindlich - ABER:



:q

Nee...aber vielleicht etwas technikscheu? 



			
				Thomas9904 schrieb:
			
		

> Lässt sich beim Uferangeln Tiefe und vor allem Untergrund/Struktur nicht wesentlich besser mit den alten Methoden wie Lotblei oder Kunstköder einfacher und vor allem auch genauer ermitteln???



Doch...läßt sich besser erkennen...oder wie findest Du ohne 20x hintereinander einwerfen und neu Loten eine Abbruchkante oder Barschberg...und das auch noch ohne die Fische für Stunden vom Platz zu verscheuchen.

Mag ja sein, daß Du an bekannten Stellen nicht loten mußt...aber wenn Du an neuen Stellen oder neuen Gewässern mal schnell einen Überblick haben willst ... dann gibt es derzeit leider nix besseres vom Ufer aus!  :m

Grüßle #h
Robert


----------



## Rudolf R. (23. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Echolot fürs Ufer*

hallo leute hab mir ein futter boot gekauft und wollte mir ein echolot hollen. was mich aber interesiert sind die echolote mit geber immer mit kabel verbunden oder sind die so gebaut wie SmartCast RF 15e mit funk


----------

